# Elite Realaxiom CT trainer opinions?



## redline09 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I am seriously considering buying an Elite Realaxiom CT trainer and can't find reviews on it.
T'his is a big, important purchase for me.
Your views on this trainer, positive or negative, would be greatly appreciated.
One concern I have is whether my five-year-old Dell laptop, with a duo core processor but not much of a video card, would run the software well.
Many thanks for your thoughts on this trainer!
Ride safe,
Redline09


----------



## Hask12 (Sep 21, 2008)

Are you like a pro?


----------



## redline09 (Nov 21, 2009)

Are you a pro?...Nope, I am just a dedicated recreational cyclist trying to become a faster, stronger rider and survive the boredom of a long winter riding indoors.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Alternatives*



redline09 said:


> Are you a pro?...Nope, I am just a dedicated recreational cyclist trying to become a faster, stronger rider and survive the boredom of a long winter riding indoors.


Then it sounds like your better choice might be a decent set of rollers. Build endurance and skills at the same time. What more could you ask?


----------



## Hask12 (Sep 21, 2008)

That's a pretty damn expensive trainer


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

I havent specifically used this trainer, or know anyone who has either, but it seems like a cool concept. I have ridden computrainers before and they work well, even without the fancy video simulations. 

My personal recommendation would be this: 
1. Get a good, normal trainer or set of rollers. 
2. Get a powermeter to go with it
3. Get some bike racing DVDs, or some of your favorite shows that keep you motivated. 

If you are a motivated person a powermeter + a trainer will work just as well, if not better, than a computrainer. When the winter is over you can take the power meter out on the road and have it when you ride for real as well. 

Powermeters are not for everyone, but personally I find a powermeter to be almost like having a gameboy on my bike. When I dont have a structured plan to follow I can have fun testing myself against my old power on different courses. 

Otherwise, go for the computrainer! If it will keep you motivated to get on the bike indoors that is all that matters.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I agree the trainer+rollers+power meter is one of the better ways to train. The fancy trainers with software and readouts are nice, but you can't get numbers when you're on the road.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

I have done some research because of the advanced concept and possible future purchase, way future. Like you I have not found a lot on it. Previous models have had major software problems and if I remember correctly the one comment I found regarding the new one noted the same problems. I think that I would stay away until there is more information.


----------

